# nutraquin+ for dogs Wow Wow Wow!



## Poochface (Feb 8, 2013)

Dear All,

I wanted to spread my joy, My vet prescribed nutraquin+ to my aging dog and the difference this has been amazing, I have my old dog back, this product has taken 5 years off him.
I just wanted to let you all know if you are looking for a high quality joint supplement look no further.

I live in Norfolk and I purchase it from my local vet, it can't be bought online, If you want to find your stockist there is a link on the manufacturers website:

Where to buy | nutravet

Best wishes
Pamela


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I used this for my Yorkie because he ended up with a bit of arthritis after miss diagnoses by my old vet. He was on it only a couple of months now he's fine. I bought it really cheaply online @medicanimal.com


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

how long was he on it before you noticed an improvement?


----------



## Poochface (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi there Penny,

I noticed an improvement with nutraquin+ within 7 days, which was remarkable.

The background on my dogs condition became apparent when he was struggling to jump onto the Sofa, wasn't interested in going for walks and we were obviously very worried so we took him to the Vets. The Vets prescribed Nutraquin Plus we could see a huge difference in him as he is now moving more freely, like I said it really has taken 5 years off him.

Many thanks
Pam


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It took me going as far as downloading the brochure to actually find out what's in it. 

I give my dog Yumove - also chondroitin and glucosamine, but with green -lipped mussel that seems to make a real difference to arthritis. Dogs manufacture their own vitamin C, so that seems to be a bit superfluous in the Nutraquin.


----------



## Poochface (Feb 8, 2013)

I looked into youmove but nutraquin is double the strength, I took the info below from the nutravet website, hope you find it useful

Glucosamine HCl (99% Pure) 505mg

Chondroitin Sulphate (90% Pure) 400mg

Vitamin C ( as ascorbate ) 40mg

Zinc Sulphate (as heptahydrate) 20mg

Boswellia Ext. 75mg

Glucosamine is an important building block for cartilage. It helps cartilage to act as a shock absorber.
Chondroitin helps maintain synovial fluid viscosity to give extra joint protection and is also an important building block for cartilage.
Vitamin C is a powerful antioxidant required to produce collagen. Collagen is the main supportive protein in cartilage, ligaments, tendons, and connective tissue.
Zinc is important for healing in the body and is also required for the synthesis of collagen.
Boswellia is a plant extract which plays an important role in maintaining smooth and comfortable joint movement. It is used to support conventional drugs but does not cause the damage to cartliage that many conventional anti-inflammatories do.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Poochface said:


> I looked into youmove but *nutraquin is double the strength*, I took the info below from the nutravet website, hope you find it useful
> 
> Glucosamine HCl (99% Pure) 505mg
> 
> ...


Depends how much you give, doesn't it?

When I was working in the supplements industry, we got much more positive feedback about green-lipped mussel than about boswellia. I don't doubt the efficacy of glucosamine and chondroitin.

Must say, I had the sneaking suspicion from reading the first post in this thread that the OP has some connection to the manufacturers of nutraquin.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Must say, I had the sneaking suspicion from reading the first post in this thread that the OP has some connection to the manufacturers of nutraquin.


Exactly what I thought to be honest.

Benefit of the doubt and all that, but as these are in no way pain killers, and joint supplements take a looooong time to work (and manufacturer's normally warn about this), I'm now a little suspicious of it making such a difference in 7 days.

Either joined for promotional purposes, or the supplement was a waste of money as it coincided with the dog getting better anyway


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Depends how much you give, doesn't it?
> 
> When I was working in the supplements industry, we got much more positive feedback about green-lipped mussel than about boswellia. I don't doubt the efficacy of glucosamine and chondroitin.
> 
> *Must say, I had the sneaking suspicion from reading the first post in this thread that the OP has some connection to the manufacturers of nutraquin*.


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PennyGSD said:


> Exactly what I thought to be honest.
> 
> Benefit of the doubt and all that, but as these are in no way pain killers, and joint supplements take a looooong time to work (and manufacturer's normally warn about this), I'm now a little suspicious of it *making such a difference in 7 days*.
> 
> Either joined for promotional purposes, or the supplement was a waste of money as it coincided with the dog getting better anyway


Ziggy improved within a week or two on joint supplements. At first she was on Dorwest glucosamine/chondroitin. After a year or so she was stiffening up again, and I got a sample of Yumove. She improved significantly again, within a few days, so I've stuck with that. Many people think Mobile Bones is better, but it has cereals in and Ziggy can't be doing with them.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I found it took a couple of weeks for my Yorkie to get some relief to be honest and as a qualified holistic therapist who has worked with these products for fourteen years, I very much doubt that anyone would get a result from these in a week! As stated by others my boy had to have massage and NSAIDs as well. I just kept up with it for a few months with massage.
The points made about Boswellia are quite good but Boswellia is Frankincense and is more affective applied topically than injested.


----------



## Poochface (Feb 8, 2013)

No connection to any manufacturer at all, i had a look online and there are other happy owners like me......read for yourselves people.
Never used green lipped mussel, I'm very happy with what I'm using, I guess it's good to find what you like and stick with it


----------



## Satan’s Daddy (Sep 19, 2019)

Poochface said:


> Hi there Penny,
> 
> I noticed an improvement with nutraquin+ within 7 days, which was remarkable.
> 
> ...


That's probably the 505mg oh glucosamine in it. It's just the sugar rush


Poochface said:


> Hi there Penny,
> 
> I noticed an improvement with nutraquin+ within 7 days, which was remarkable.
> 
> ...


That'll be the glucose in the half a gram of glucosamine in it. Sugar rush for dogs


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Satan's Daddy said:


> That's probably the 505mg oh glucosamine in it. It's just the sugar rush
> 
> That'll be the glucose in the half a gram of glucosamine in it. Sugar rush for dogs


It's hasn't got glucose in, it's a type of sugar. Most things fall into some type of bracket.... 
It doesn't effect the body in the same way other sugars.. Those that if you know your science end in 'ose' such as glucose fructose as the like.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Satan's Daddy said:


> That's probably the 505mg oh glucosamine in it. It's just the sugar rush
> 
> That'll be the glucose in the half a gram of glucosamine in it. Sugar rush for dogs


Oh dear. You're assuming that because glucose and glucosamine are similar words, that glucosamine is a sugar? It isn't.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> It took me going as far as downloading the brochure to actually find out what's in it.
> 
> I give my dog Yumove - also chondroitin and glucosamine, but with green -lipped mussel that seems to make a real difference to arthritis. Dogs manufacture their own vitamin C, so that seems to be a bit superfluous in the Nutraquin.


Since this thread has been revived, is this still effective for your dog after 6 years? I have a cat who takes green lipped mussel for arthritis. It took a number of weeks before I started noticing improvements and the improvements continued over several months before she reached full benefit.

It's been 3 years since I started her on it. I'm starting to think she may need a little more help and may try microlactin (in addition to the GLM.)

However, back in the day say...2006 maybe, I had an arthritic cat whom I put on cosequin for cats (same concept as the nutraquin, different company) and her improvement was quite dramatic, within a week I saw improvement. Over the years though her arthritis overcame the benefit and she had quite a lot of pain toward the end.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Since this thread has been revived, is this still effective for your dog after 6 years?


It was until just over 2 years ago, when she died. I had her pts following a severe vestibular episode, and her pancreatitis was getting increasingly difficult to manage; she refused to eat most days. Her arthritis was so well managed by Yumove it wasn't really one of the things I took into account when making _that_ decision.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> It was until just over 2 years ago, when she died. I had her pts following a severe vestibular episode, and her pancreatitis was getting increasingly difficult to manage; she refused to eat most days. Her arthritis was so well managed by Yumove it wasn't really one of the things I took into account when making _that_ decision.


Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss. I worried that might be the case if I brought it up, 6 years is such a long time. Thanks for answering xx


----------

